# Bundy? Not guilty.



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/oct/27/oregon-militia-standoff-bundy-brothers-not-guilty-trial

The Jury has spoken.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw that yesterday.....and it was such a needless tragic event that I just decided to pass on the re-hash. The acquittal did not help LaVoy Finicum any....

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It may help his family in a civil suit tho.......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> It may help his family in a civil suit tho.......


That's true and I hope it does.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heads should roll in the BLM over stepping their authority.

But they won't.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just one more time out government has screwd up.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Its a screw up on all sides, with all parties... All parties should go back home and pretend it never happened.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty sure that finicum fella aint gonna be attending any home festivities.......


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Its a screw up on all sides, with all parties... All parties should go back home and pretend it never happened.


Why? So the same thing can happen again next year? The federal bureaucrats need to held accountable for their actions. Remember Ruby Ridge?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

True, but the Bundy's aren't 100% innocent law abiding citizens....a big mess across the board that will cost us taxpayers a lot of money.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike is right....it was screwed up by both sides. I cannot help but think of one of the Proverbs and the crux of it says, " it is better to be a live dog than a dead lion."

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree, to a point. The problem with just walking away and pretending it didn't happen is it just encourages the federals. They can draw the conclusion that " nobody said/did anything last time", lets do it again. Also maybe the BLM policies can be revised or at least examined. As for the Bundys, i think their problems are far from over, and no doubt they contributed to this outcome.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree Ray.....but LaVoy was like he had a death wish....and when he was gunned down in the video, it appeared as if he was reaching into his coat when the law enforcement was already drawn down on him. Of course, no weapon was found on Finicum.

The Bundy's are to face more charges according to reports....it was like after the senior Bundy defiantly challenged the Feds and they did not confront him, the Bundy's acted just like you described....no one did anything...let's do it again.

There were no winners in this deal that I have seen.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

Everyone should dig a little deeper into why all this happened and what went on at the bundy ranch in Nevada. Ammon has his family living 3 'mi from me if that. The Oregon deal wasn't over the refuge it was over the blm using the ranchers self filled stock ponds for fire fighting without permission and not even compensating for it or asking. Off federal lands. After that occurred and the ponds were emptied the back fires were lit. Nevada is a whole other ball of powder


----------

